# Battle of the River Plate 75th Anniversary



## nuuumannn (Dec 14, 2014)

Hi Guys, this is a bit of a deal in New Zealand and to honour the battle's 75th anniversary, a recreation of the welcome home march of the cruiser HMS Achilles' crew down the main street of Auckland was held on the 13th. Here are some related links. From the RNZN's facebook page, includes photographs of the march as well as some of the veterans from the Achilles.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQGZRlABIq0_

On the RNZN website is a commemorative booklet that is worth downloading, along with the latest issue of Navy Today:

RNZN - Royal New Zealand Navy

The New Zealand Herald has been running a series of articles on the action over the last few weeks;

New Zealand Herald

Here are a couple of images I've posted here before from the Royal New Zealand Navy Museum of related artefacts:

A rather large and impressive model of the Admiral Graf Spee:

















HMS Achilles:











A telegram sent to the cruiser HMS Ajax from its Fairey Seafox aeroplane announcing the demise of the German ship:






The scuttling:






One of Achilles' 6-inch gun turrets outside HMNZS Philomel Naval Base, Devonport:











Lest we forget.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------

